# Square-1 php scramble genrator



## priazz (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,
I was wondering if someone had already written a square-1 scramble generator using php or if someone could suggest me a way to write it.
My friend and I are writing a timer for an apprenticeship and we were told to use html and php: we wrote the codes to generate scrambles for all types of puzzles apart from sq1 and they all work fine; the only problem is that on the internet I only found scramblers for sq1 written in java.
Thanks in advance for your time and support.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 19, 2015)

Why can't you just translate the code manually from language x to PHP?

https://github.com/cs0x7f/taeng-bot/blob/master/squareone.java

This seems pretty simple.


----------



## ruwix (Jul 4, 2015)

You might check this out for inspiration: http://ruwix.com/puzzle-scramble-generator/?type=square-1


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 6, 2015)

If it's okay to generate the scrambles client-side, there's JSSS.

If you must do it on the client side, you might be able to shell out to a binary. I once did using with Jaap's Square-1 solver. Here's my code.


----------

